# Considering a Komatsu PC50-uu



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello all,

I am considering purchasing a Komatsu PC50uu and I thought I'd get your opinion on the company and the machine.

It's owned by someone I know. It has 3500 hours. The tracks are in good shape, I'm not sure about the undercarriage. The thumb is aftermarket and it moves slow unless you curl the bucket at the same time. I'd probably want to repaint it and add a cab/ac ($3000ish).

He is asking $14,900. I think I may be able to get a little off of that or get a break on a package deal with his equipment trailer.

Thoughts? Anything to watch out for on this machine? Do you think the price is decent?


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

The price is not bad if it is an American version and not a gray market machine. It is a nice sized unit, and I would love to have one that size. Hours are not bad. But...I will wait on a Bobcat.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes, it's an American unit and not a gray market machine (I wouldn't buy one of those with your money). If your talking about that new bobcat e50, if I had 70k I'd own it right now. It's just, oh my 6k lifting? That's amazing performance for a machine you can pull with a p/u.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I've run a couple Komatsu excavators in the past, always seemed like good machines.

I don't have any seat time on the PC50uu, but with those hours it should be ok if it was maintained.


----------



## WC&T (Feb 22, 2010)

are you sure a PC50uu is not grey market? Never seen a UU in WA that wasn't a grey market. Plenty of MR's (swing boom not offset) but never a UU. One thing about the UU's is the reach isn't so great and they are cramped, especially with a cab. Owned a PC 50 UU about 5 years ago and hated how little of reach it had and the lack of any room in the cab. Sold it at RB's and bought a brand new PC 50MR2. We had problems with our PC-50M2 after 2500hrs. Had to replace the pump and the control valve. From what the mechanics at Modern told us it is hit and miss on the komatsu mini's. Some run forever with no problems and others have pump and control valve issues. With that said we also have a PC 35MR2 with about 1700 hrs and has had no problems. I use to be a big komatsu fan but have started to swap to kobelco (135 and larger) in the last few years. Still run Komatsu Loaders but not excavators. Not sure what my next mini will be but its not going to be a komatsu. If it was me, I would be looking for a machine with a swing boom and not offset. John Deere 50D's are a dime a dozen in this area along with Kubota 161's. Spend the extra money and get a decent mini.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

How do you verify if it is grey market or not, call the dealer with a sn?


----------



## WC&T (Feb 22, 2010)

call Modern Machinery and see if there is even a non grey market UU. A lot of times they don't even swap out the gauge console and it will be in Japanese and English instead of just English. SN would help also but remember that kitsap farm and tractor, valley truck & equipment along with a few others where importing the hell out of grey market mini's during the boom. There is a lot in our area. Not all grey market machines are bad, I have owned a few that ran great and have friends that still run a few.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I have a gray market Mitsubishi, and until something bad happens, it will stay. I would not be afraid of a gray market machine if you have the mechanical ability to work on it, and the perseverance to chase parts. Just because a dealer says they cannot get parts doesn't mean crap. Research will lead you to sources you would never dream of.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

What does grey market mean? Unsupported, imported version of a machine?


----------



## augsterformula (Jun 7, 2013)

We have a PC75UU that is a grey market machine and love that machine. We have over 7000 hrs and have done only general maintenance. If your local Komatsu dealer is any good, getting parts is not a problem. I wish Komatsu still made the offset boom machines, I would buy a new PC78uu in a heartbeat. Ran a rented John Deere 50D the other day and completely hated it. Controls sucked, it was really jerky. Just my two cents.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

I would pick different model if your on komatsu pc . I bought this machine for 15,000 pc40 . It's imported got it with 6,000 hours on it . Haven't had problems just keep up on service . Put another 1,500 on before I sold it . I could of just been lucky .


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> What does grey market mean? Unsupported, imported version of a machine?


Gray market generally refers to the foreign made equipment that was never meant to be sold here, and when the US Dollar is strong, and Yen, or other currency is weak, they will import them here. 

In Japan, and some areas of SE Asia, the farmers there get these little excavators to do rice paddy work, and stuff like that, and the industry, like many in Japan, is heavily subsidized, and the farmers there are encouraged by incentives to buy new every few years, and pay exorbitant taxes on them if they keep them. 

If you ever wondered why you don't see old tractors, cars, trucks, and any industrial equipment in pictures over there, this is why. They fuel their economy like this....and not too many years ago, someone got the bright idea of selling the small dozers, excavators, tracked scissor lifts, small cranes...anything they can get an export license for and fit in a shipping container. 

My Mitsubishi MXR 35 is the same as a Cat 302. They guy I bought it from admitted they buy these for (at that time) $500 to $1200 each, and pay import duties of $1000...then, with shipping, they end up with $3000 in the machines and sell them for whatever the market will bear. I paid $5500 and while there are things I do not like, I love the offset boom, and it is a zero tail as well.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

skillman said:


> I would pick different model if your on komatsu pc . I bought this machine for 15,000 pc40 . It's imported got it with 6,000 hours on it . Haven't had problems just keep up on service . Put another 1,500 on before I sold it . I could of just been lucky .


Sounds like you had a good experience, why do you say pick a different model?


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Joasis said:


> Gray market generally refers to the foreign made equipment that was never meant to be sold here, and when the US Dollar is strong, and Yen, or other currency is weak, they will import them here.
> 
> In Japan, and some areas of SE Asia, the farmers there get these little excavators to do rice paddy work, and stuff like that, and the industry, like many in Japan, is heavily subsidized, and the farmers there are encouraged by incentives to buy new every few years, and pay exorbitant taxes on them if they keep them.
> 
> ...


How did you obtain your grey market machine? $5500 sounds good to me!


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

jhark123 said:


> Sounds like you had a good experience, why do you say pick a different model?


Not a fan of that model and arm . Found parts easy for this model in my neck of woods when needed too.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I bought mine many years ago, and it's sole purpose in my company is footing work. With a weaker dollar, prices are higher, and finding one like mine would cost $8000 or so today. 

As to the offset boom, all personal choice. Arguments can be made either way. The only downside to an offset is in tight digging. Having the offset crowding in will tend to rotate the machine. But digging hard against another building, or in a very tight area, and being able to see exactly the bucket position, makes up for not being able to pull a maximum load except in straight digging. Also, in doing footings, I like being able to sit on top of the line, and being able to use the blade for the outside guide. Now if you like the swing boom, then by all means, get one. I will stick with the offset.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Joasis, that photo looks like a DPW job.


----------

